# New Here, Future Ob'er



## celtic_circus (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello! My wife and I are hunting for our first camper. We have our eyes set on an Outback 301BQ, so I thought joining this forum would give us the opportunity to do some research and see how everyone likes their Outbacks. Right now it is just her and I with our two mutts, but I'm not sure how much longer she will let me get away without having diaper duty.

So far I am loving the Camper Mods forum, such great ideas! My mom and dad have a Hideout that we have been tweaking for the past couple years. Our favorite mod so far has been converting the factory overhead lights and vent fans to remote control for my vertically challenged mom.







She loves them.

Anyway, just wanted to say HI and thanks for having us!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Can you post details on the remote control light mod? Sounds interesting. Is this just wiring all the fixtures to wall switches or do you actually have a remote?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome celtic_circus to the Outback forum. I am sure you will find this site to be an invaluable source of information. Can't help you with the 301BQ but I'm sure you will soon get considerable help with that model. Again, welcome to the site.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! We have a 2010 301BQ and love it. There are several others here that have the same unit. You'll love it!


----------



## celtic_circus (Feb 24, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> Welcome celtic_circus to the Outback forum. I am sure you will find this site to be an invaluable source of information. Can't help you with the 301BQ but I'm sure you will soon get considerable help with that model. Again, welcome to the site.


Thanks!


----------



## celtic_circus (Feb 24, 2013)

dhdb said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com! We have a 2010 301BQ and love it. There are several others here that have the same unit. You'll love it!


Thanks! Glad to hear you enjoy your 301BQ.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no problem posting mods done on different trails on Outbackers. So write away and don't forget the photos!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us....









Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...glad you found us!!

I am also a 301BQ owner and we LOVE LOVE LOVE this floorplan. Click on the link in my signature below to head off to my personal web page. Once there you will see a the Mod's that are done on my 301BQ as well as a link to my Pre Delivery Inspection document. This document will help you find all the "little" problems that sometimes occur during the trailers manufacturing process.

Feel free to ask questions...we're all family here.


----------



## celtic_circus (Feb 24, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> Welcome to the site...glad you found us!!
> I am also a 301BQ owner and we LOVE LOVE LOVE this floorplan. Click on the link in my signature below to head off to my personal web page. Once there you will see a the Mod's that are done on my 301BQ as well as a link to my Pre Delivery Inspection document. This document will help you find all the "little" problems that sometimes occur during the trailers manufacturing process.
> Feel free to ask questions...we're all family here.


Yes, I had seen your link before! We will be sure to check out your PDI document. Thanks for the welcome!


----------

